# Americans in Spain?



## MoniM (Jan 13, 2011)

I am in the process of getting started on my TEFL certification, I was just curious if there are any Americans on here living or moving to Spain that can offer any advice on the move, or just tell me how it going for them. 

Would appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

MoniM said:


> I am in the process of getting started on my TEFL certification, I was just curious if there are any Americans on here living or moving to Spain that can offer any advice on the move, or just tell me how it going for them.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback!


First, and most importantly: Do you have a way to get the visa to live and work in Spain?


----------



## MoniM (Jan 13, 2011)

I am working on that with the school I am attending. Its still very early stages, I really am just trying to get more info so that I can make an informed decision about what country might be best for me.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Now I am going to sound negative but I know several people with TEFL and none of them use it.. simply because so many have it and theres not much demand. Yes Spanish want to learn english but the kids learn at school and a high number on leaving school seem to adopt the trend of spending 6-12 months in London and studying there.

I know one guy who does teach english and does very well, but I don´t want you to think you will have a massive demand because there simple isnt that much, and in some areas where there is, many people do it.... good luck though, just research areas carefully!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MoniM said:


> I am working on that with the school I am attending. Its still very early stages, I really am just trying to get more info so that I can make an informed decision about what country might be best for me.


I don't want to burst your bubble but what the two respondents have said is true. There is an oversupply of English teachers in Spain, many of them British or Irish (or otherwise have a visa allowing them to work, like permanent residents, married to an EU citizen etc). For an American without such a visa to work in Spain, you need a sponsor (e.g. a language school in this case) who has to demonstrate that it has no choice but to employ a non-EU citizen because of shortage of suitable applicants (which is just not true). Also be very wary of TEFL providers promising you to get a visa. They can't (other than a short extension to your study visa for further training etc), and sooner or later you will be on your own, jobless and visa-less.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble but what the two respondents have said is true. There is an oversupply of English teachers in Spain, many of them British or Irish (or otherwise have a visa allowing them to work, like permanent residents, married to an EU citizen etc). For an American without such a visa to work in Spain, you need a sponsor (e.g. a language school in this case) who has to demonstrate that it has no choice but to employ a non-EU citizen because of shortage of suitable applicants (which is just not true). Also be very wary of TEFL providers promising you to get a visa. They can't (other than a short extension to your study visa for further training etc), and sooner or later you will be on your own, jobless and visa-less.


Please take what Joppa says to heart. Don't let a school convince you they can get you a legal way to work. They're probably lying. The only easy way to legally work is through the Consejeria de Educacion in the USA's program. It's worth looking into if you've got a college degree.


----------



## MoniM (Jan 13, 2011)

I just want to clarify the school did not promise me any sort of visa. They have simply offered all their students the best help they can offer in ways for us to obtain a visa on our own. 
Its hard to decide what would be the best decision, most of the people on this forum are pointing out the negatives while on other forums I am told while it may be hard its not impossible. I have time to think about it, I just wanted some information from other Americans who have recently been in the situation.


----------

